# Love Birds as much as I do?



## Bretrick (Nov 23, 2021)

Australia has some spectacular Birds. Incredibly Bright Plumage setting them apart from the "Ordinary"
Now we have, wait for it..............A "Yellow Feathered Red Tailed Black Cockatoo" say it again.
"Yellow Feathered Red Tailed Black Cockatoo"
Western Australia's bird watching community is abuzz with joy following a sighting of a rare yellow-feathered red-tailed black cockatoo spotted frolicking in a tree outside a regional police station in Bunbury. 100 miles south of Perth.



The bird's plumage is thought to be the result of a genetic mutation opposite of albinism called leucism, which has left the bird with brilliant yellow feathers in place of should have been red or black ones.
This is only the fourth one ever recorded



This is what Red Tailed Black Cockatoos look like.
Female on left - Male on right


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Absolutely.  I had a Cockatiel when I was in my 20's that used to fly free in my apartment.  He sat on my head and ate spaghetti as he sat on the side of my plate.  He could also pronounce my cat's name, "Cleo".  

I then had a white/yellow Cockatoo named Chuck that was an absolute sweetheart and needed constant attention.  He made a big mess, flapping around and scattering seeds, but we loved him and he sat on my shoulder.  We couldn't take him with us when we moved to an apartment in a new city, so my partner's parents gave him a good home.  

They are a distant memory, but I was recently walking around the trails at our lake and heard lots of high-pitched chirping. When I looked into the trees, there were lots of bright green Parakeets that are known to inhabit the trees by the lake.  This was cathartic for me.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 23, 2021)

We have a lot of black crows and geese around my neighborhood. I like to watch the crows. They always seem like they're up to no good.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a lot of black crows and geese around my neighborhood. I like to watch the crows. They always seem like they're up to no good.


That's because you watched "The Birds" when you were younger.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a lot of black crows and geese around my neighborhood. I like to watch the crows. They always seem like they're up to no good.


They are called a murder of crows for good reason.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 24, 2021)

I like birds as long as they are not in the house, caged or uncaged. Once in awhile a wild bird gets in the house, and I let it out. I don't know why I'm afraid of birds who are in confined spaces.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2021)

Love Birds as much as I do?​
I learned to love 'em when living at the cabin

Decided to not have a domesticated pet of any kind
Instead, the wild life became my entertainment

Of those, birds were constant

Overhead, hawks would soar, and cruise low

Redtails were daily






But the tiny avians were my favs

The nuthatches were my buds






They would walk *down *a tree (only bird to do so)



The nutcrackers were my winter friends;



But, the tiny ones kept me

The chickadees were cutest










But the juncos stole the show

Especially Carl;


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, I love birds.  I had a pet crow as a young teen and was good friends with him.  His name was Gabrielle.  He would actually follow the bus I took to school to the school and land on my arm once I got off it there.  He was amazing.  He'd fly to me all the time when I called him.  He was a good friend.  One day he just wasn't there anymore.  I called and called for him but nothing.  I don't know what happened to him but had a neighbor who complained about him landing on his head.  I don't know if that had anything to do with him being gone or not.  I'd like to think he met a female crow and they flew off together to be together.

Then I have had parakeets for the past 20 years now.  Knowing all I do about them made me worry about them all the time.  I loved all of the 8 ones I've had.  Can't take anymore heart ache so my remaining one is my last.  They are sweeties and very funny at times, too!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2022)

Love Birds as much as I do?​
I love this one!

He kills me

Several YouTube vids on him

Here's one;


----------



## RFW (Jan 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Love Birds as much as I do?​
> I learned to love 'em when living at the cabin
> 
> Decided to not have a domesticated pet of any kind
> ...


The captions are hilarious.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 22, 2022)

We love birds, have so many different birds here in BC. I would never have a bird in the house, but love all of those outdoors.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2022)

Some more than others.


----------



## RnR (Jan 23, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Australia has some spectacular Birds. Incredibly Bright Plumage setting them apart from the "Ordinary"
> Now we have, wait for it..............A "Yellow Feathered Red Tailed Black Cockatoo" say it again.
> "Yellow Feathered Red Tailed Black Cockatoo"
> Western Australia's bird watching community is abuzz with joy following a sighting of a rare yellow-feathered red-tailed black cockatoo spotted frolicking in a tree outside a regional police station in Bunbury. 100 miles south of Perth.
> ...


-----------------------------------------
Love Red Tailed Black Cockatoo, one I snapped at the back of my place.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 23, 2022)

https://newforestguide.uk/biodiversity/new-forest-birds/

There's a myriad of feathers here in The New Forest. If you click on the link and scroll down below the YouTube link, you will see a screen giving you a rotation of our native birds.



> Irwin said: We have a lot of black crows and geese around my neighborhood. I like to watch the crows. They always seem like they're up to no good.



Not all crows are black, this is The Jay. He may not have the black plumage of his fellow crows, but he can be just as devious.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm sorry
Gotta share this one too

Pico chimes in on* Sultans of Swing*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)

He's pretty good!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> He's pretty good!


I know
I can't get enough of him


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Jan 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I'm sorry
> Gotta share this one too
> 
> Pico chimes in on* Sultans of Swing*


Loved it!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 23, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Australia has some spectacular Birds


Yes you do, more impressive than our Utah birds...  I like birds wish I knew more about them.  No desire to  have one as a pet, but I appreciate watching.



Bretrick said:


> They are called a murder of crows for good reason.


Why is it called a murder of crows?​https://bigthink.com/life/why-group-murder-of-crows/

Good bird song, lyrics easy to follow:


----------



## Chet (Jan 23, 2022)

There is a clump of tall narrow evergreens in the backyard that is a condo for birds. There’s juncos, song sparrows, tree sparrows and a pair of cardinals in there and I feed them about a cup of mixed seeds on the ground every day. A squirrel comes by once in a while and pilfers what he can. They are the best pets you can have because they take care of themselves and you don’t have to clean up after them.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 23, 2022)

Just a funny bird story...

We were on a cruise several years ago.  Our cabin had a balcony.  I was out on the balcony at night having a glass of wine.  A dove landed on the balcony so I waited a few minutes to go inside.  I opened the door to go in and it flew inside!  We were running around like a couple of idiots using terrycloth robes to try to catch it.   It landed on the white duvet and pooped on the bed before it flew out. 

I caught our cabin stewardess the next day and tried to explain why the duvet was soiled.  Not sure she believed me.   Something I will never forget as long as I live!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes you do, more impressive than our Utah birds...  I like birds wish I knew more about them.  No desire to  have one as a pet, but I appreciate watching.
> ​
> Good bird song, lyrics easy to follow:




Surfin Bird!  The Minneapolis national anthem!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2022)

Raven in flight


----------

